# Tilly's waiting thread.



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey guys! I've been watching other people's waiting threads, and I was going to wait a little longer to start mine, but yesterday I felt Tillys babies kicking! It was so cool! 
Tilly is a 13 month old ( she'll be 14-15 months when she kidds) Nigerian dwarf. if she got bred the first day she went in with the buck ( she was there for 2 weeks) March 27th is day 150 for her, so we are getting closer!
She's started her udder a couple weeks ago, its so cute! I'll get pictures when I can : )


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh... yeah... oooh


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, I’m glad you started a waiting thread!
I can’t wait for pictures!

I belive for NDs the estimated gestation is 145 days. Mine went on day 145.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congrats on the pregnant does! I too am excited for pictures.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh please get your pictures up. New Ff udders are always soo cute


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

These are from today. She is not shaved, so her udder is hard to see, its just a handful. She's definitely getting round. On the ultrasound we saw 2 maybe 3, and I definitely felt them moving just now. Its so cool and kind of weird.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking good! I'm guessing two.  A doe and a buck. :kid3::kid2:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! Do you have photos of the buck she is bred to?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

This is the buck she is bred to. That's the only picture I have, he's not mine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice!
She is a cutie! You must be soo excited!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I am! Also very anxious as we don't have their barn built yet . Going to have a place for her by the time she kidds if its that last thing I do! She is our first kidding, so we don't have any colostrum in case things go badly with Tilly. I do have a couple goat friends I will check in with to see if they have any.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a pretty doe! I really like her colors! That buck is a cutey! Its going to be fun to see what colors you get on your wee ones!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it normal for their ligaments to start softening a few weeks early? She isn't due for 3 more weeks, but yesterday I thought hers felt a little soft. I'll check again this morning. 
I've never been shown how to check ligaments, so I hope I'm doing it right.

Edit: I checked again and they are not loose by any means, but just a little softer than the others. 
Her udder is growing too! It's so exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they can soften some.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok. Thanks: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Exactly 3 weeks till day 145. Not very visible in the pictures, but shes definitely got a good handful of udder there. Do I need to shave her udder before she kidds? Will it affect nursing or milking? She's getting round!






















View attachment 199923


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I love your Tilly! She is soo cute! Cute little udder too!
I “shaved” my ND just with scissors, so the goo wouldn’t stick too much. I milk her with all her hair, no prob.


----------



## Cold Creek Minis (Mar 3, 2021)

My first doe to kid this year started her udder Jan 25. She started to have a little discharge tonight and her ligaments have been coming and going for a week. Her udder grew more today so I am thinking she is close. I don't have a due date because I did not put her with the buck like two of my others. But He did escape once in the fall so I should have wrote that date down just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just watch her closely, that is all you can do without a kidding date.


----------



## Cold Creek Minis (Mar 3, 2021)

Annabelle had them at 2:30 pm while the sun was shining. Buck and doe. Buck weighed 2.11 and doe 2.7. Finally!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. And welcome.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cold Creek Minis said:


> Annabelle had them at 2:30 pm while the sun was shining. Buck and doe. Buck weighed 2.11 and doe 2.7. Finally!


Congratulations! 
Please add them to the 2021 Kidding Tally!
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/page-9#post-2505205
We love picture too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Cold Creek Minis (Mar 3, 2021)

At 3 days old the boy now weighs 2.15 from 2.11 and girl is 2.13 from 2.7. Are those good weight gains? I am not sure if she is feeding them except when I feed her she will stand still.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Tillys first due date is exactly 2 weeks away! She had some goo this afternoon. I'm assuming that's normal? And her udder is getting pretty big too.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You must be getting soo excited!!!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Yep I am! And we got their barn started a little bit. We have a lot of warm weather this week so hopefully we will have it done enough to give her a separate place to kidd.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s looking good! We’re going to be kidding about the same time. Mine are due the 26th. 
I can’t wait to see Tilly’s kids, they’re going to be adorable! I’m excited for you!
I love watching the late pregnancy waddle don’t you? The girls look so wide and awkward.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Her udder is growing! Still tiny, but definitely growing


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok dumb question. Which side is the rumen on? I've been feeling baby kicks on the lower right side, but today I clearly felt a big part of a kid moving around on the upper left side! I'm confused. When they are heavily pregnant, can the babies be on both sides?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes they move around but generally from behind babies on the right rumen on the left.
This doesn’t always apply to very pregnant goats though lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Left side rumen, right side babies.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes that's what I thought! I got very confused to feel babies where rumen should be... I've learned something new!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Tillys first due date is in less than a week. 
So far in my kit i have
Bottles and nipples
Probios 
LA-200 
Selenium/vit e gel
Iodine 
Towels 
Floss
Lube
Molasses 
Vit b complex 
Honey/cayenne 
Nutri-drench 
A goat friends phone number 
And TGS of course. 

Any other essentials I need?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Kass said:


> Tillys first due date is in less than a week.
> So far in my kit i have
> Bottles and nipples
> Probios
> ...


@MellonFriend had posted a kidding supply list here
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/mellonfriends-first-ever-kidding-thread-2021.218069/page-2 Post #40


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh yeah I forgot about that! Thanks


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You are welcome!* Happy kidding!*


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

One more question.
I have not vaccinated my herd. I believe one of my does had her shots before I got her. Do I NEED ( is it nesaasary) to CD/T the doe or babies? 
I believe it is a 2 shot process? I plan to sell the babies at 8 weeks, what is the timeline of the shots? If it is a must, do I need to get the vaccine from the vet?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Some people do not vaccinate. It's a personal decision. If you do want to vaccinate, you do not need to get it from the vet.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

So if I ask the lady if she wants to have them vaccinated, and she does, should I add that to the price?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on if you would vaccinate your others.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Today was Tillys first due date and no sign of the babies yet! She went for a nice walk this morning, and ate her dinner. Last i checked she had ligaments still, though a little soft. She had some discharge yesterday but no signs of labor today. Her udder is growing, and I can feel those babies moving around!
I really hope she goes tomorrow, my day off. Wednesday i have school, so I won't be home from 6:30 to 11:30 or so, but that's not too bad. Thursday Friday and Saturday I have to work all day, so I need her to go before then. But knowing the doe code, she'll probably have them when I don't want her to!

We finally got the fencing up in the new pasture, and tomorrow we are putting a temporary pallet shelter in there until we build the real goat shed. But at least we will have somewhere to separate them, so Tilly can have her babies in peace.

I'm very excited!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooo she looks almost ready! If the forecast is sunny, Tuesday afternoon please Tilly!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Her ligaments were a little softer, and a teeny bit of goo today, but I don't think tonight. I'll check her again before I go to bed.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

No signs of labor tonight! Maybe tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty does.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

So she was the same today... no discharge, soft-ish ligaments. I think she will hold out at least a few more days. I texted my boss to give her a heads up incase she decides to go into labor right when I'm getting ready to go to work... which I know is a possibility  doe code!!! 
She technically could have a couple weeks since she was in with the buck for a couple weeks... I'm sure as soon as I give up hope she will go this week, she'll be pushin out babies


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Babies?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Not yet that I know of. She had a little bit of goo this morning and her ligs were a little softer. 
I wish I was with her, but I am at work right now. I'll be home around 2, with an update. I'm hoping it's a good one!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh ho she's getting close! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I can put my fingers all the way around the tail head, but I can feel the ligs to the sides? Am I crazy? 

So far no signs of labor. Her udder is a little bigger, but she looks like it's not on her agenda to pop out babies. 
We were just in the woods and she was walking around eating. Just to be safe I separated her from the others for the night


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you put.pictures of her.udder & girly parts up? It helps for me to see that. Sorry...just part of telling when they are getting ready


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I tried to get one of her udder, but she knew what I was up to and ran away every time! Her back side has always been puffy, so it's hard for me to judge that way. I'll try to get some pictures when I do night check in about an hour or so.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

This was this morning. She had a few inches of goo but it dropped off. Her ligaments are really soft. I would say this afternoon, but if I get my hopes up, she'll hold them in!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bring on the POPCORN! Im ready for the Show! 🙃 😜 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy kidding!!! 🤞


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm fairly certain she is going to wait until next week. No signs tonight either! If she was bred on the first day, today was 149. I'm happy that I won't have to worry (too much) while I'm at work tomorrow. But sad because no babies to snuggle yet. We do have thunderstorms tonight, so maybe that'll get her going. 
Her udder looks small, but to me it looks big. Probably because its my first time. (Hers too)


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

No babies today. I'm getting sick of this waiting game. 
I thought her ligaments were soft, and i saw a little goo, but until I see obvious signs of labor, I'm not going to bother. Shes probably going to wait till the last possible date.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You are getting your due dose of doe code! 😝
I wish you and her happy kidding, (when it comes)!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Now Tilly, no more shenanigans. We want to see those little ones just as much as you do. Be a good girl and have them already. 😚


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I think today is the day! Or tonight. 
Her ligs are pretty much gone, and her udder doubled overnight. I put the other 2 in the new pasture and kept her by herself which she is not happy about. But I'm going to be gone for a few hours, and I don't want to risk the others attacking the babies if she gives birth while I'm gone. 
The pictures are really bad, sorry.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sounds promising!! Good luck and happy kidding! Cant wait for baby photos!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes looking ready! Good luck...happy kidding!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How's she doing now? Any changes?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Not really. Her udder is huge compared to 2 days ago. I've been keeping an eye on her for the past few hours, and no progress, so I decided to let her put with the others to get some fresh air with a few minutes before I go back inside. They don't like being separated.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I think she is going into labor! I've seen her push a couple times in the last 15 minutes or so. I feel like there is supposed to be more discharge if she is already pushing! Should I leave it or try to help?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Should I be worried?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Personally I don't think you should be worried. Are her pushes pretty long or short?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Are you sure she's pushing and not just contracting? A push will be whole body, a contraction is just kind of a back hunching thing. If you think it's a real push, and you are concerned that nothing is happening you can go in even with just a few fingers to see what you feel. I was shocked at how little discharge in the prelabor stage my does had.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When she goes down and pushes,
then gets up and down again pushing, time it 30-45 minutes unless you see the kid isn’t presenting properly, you will need to wash up and help. 
If you don’t know how long she has been in hard pushing labor, go in and check her.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

We have babies! Right after I asked that, I saw a bubble! A boy and a girl so far!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay!!! They look so pretty! Great job, Tilly! 🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Happy birthday Tilly babies!
Very cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww so cute!🥰


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Its supposed to be like 25 degrees tonight.... so I need to take any precautions against the cold? And do I need to check every few hours through the night? 
Its only been an hour and a half, but neither of them will latch without help. I'm probably just overly worried.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I really want to keep that adorable little girl! . But I promised her to a friend.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Should I go out at 12 or 1 in the morning to make sure they are eating? I don't want to wake up in the morning to find they didn't eat all night


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Also when should I wether the little buckling?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

If you are worried you better go check, otherwise you won’t be able to sleep!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I ended up helping them latch on at 9 pm, 130 am and 6 am. They are doing great! Soooo cute. I can't wait till they start bouncing around! Right now they just get confused that momma can walk away and they cant... still figuring out the whole walking thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness, SO CUTE!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Kass said:


> Also when should I wether the little buckling?


I've heard 8-12 weeks, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Babies are doing great! They started bouncing around like crazy today... the best thing to watch ever lol. 
They seemed to favor one side, so I started milking her out a little every day at feeding time to help keep her production up. 2.5 cups a day! Still gross from colostrum, but the dogs think it tastes wonderful! 
They are the cutest little things ever. The lady who's buying them let her Grandkids name them. Fluffy Gary and Lucy Nilly. 
Just Fluffy-G and Nilly while they are here


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so cute! Yes, I agree watching them bounce around is the best thing to watch.🤯🤗


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aawww! 🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lovely set of goatlets, nicely marked with tri colors. Really cute little ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

So everyone is doing great. And I just bought some electric fencing so I can get everyone out to the biger pasture. I finally got it usable, put Willow and Stella in it, and willow promptly showed off that she can fit her horns through the fence... and can't get them back out.  Then after a couple days she figured out how to get out all together, so that didn't work out. They are all back in the small pen for now. The electric should teach them not to touch the fence. I got a wellscroft solar kit. Anyone have any experience with those? 

Another thing. The first few days I was getting about 2.5 cups of milk from Tilly daily. It was super easy to milk her. Now she's holding it back. I get maybe 10 painstaking squirts out of each side (with lots of bumping) and then she decides I've had enough and holds it back for her kids I'm assuming. Should I keep trying to milk, and wash her with a warm cloth to help stimulate her to let it down? ( I haven't been because we haven't been keeping the milk )
Or should I just let her be until I start separating them at night in a few weeks? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive only used Parmack solar electric fence. Ive never used netting only straight raw wire. Mine squeel and jump backwards if the.touch the wire. Even my horse is very.afraid of it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Kass said:


> So everyone is doing great. And I just bought some electric fencing so I can get everyone out to the biger pasture. I finally got it usable, put Willow and Stella in it, and willow promptly showed off that she can fit her horns through the fence... and can't get them back out.  Then after a couple days she figured out how to get out all together, so that didn't work out. They are all back in the small pen for now. The electric should teach them not to touch the fence. I got a wellscroft solar kit. Anyone have any experience with those?
> 
> Another thing. The first few days I was getting about 2.5 cups of milk from Tilly daily. It was super easy to milk her. Now she's holding it back. I get maybe 10 painstaking squirts out of each side (with lots of bumping) and then she decides I've had enough and holds it back for her kids I'm assuming. Should I keep trying to milk, and wash her with a warm cloth to help stimulate her to let it down? ( I haven't been because we haven't been keeping the milk )
> Or should I just let her be until I start separating them at night in a few weeks?
> ...


Great to hear that everyone is doing great!

I believe until the kids are two weeks, you should let the kids have all the milk. At two weeks you can separate them at night and milk her in the morning. When I tried to milk my doe Bella before separating the kids, I could barely get anything out of her. I also learned that Bella has a very meaty udder and therefore it's hard to get the milk out at the end. Lots of massaging and bumping is necessary to get her completely empty, so that could be going on with your doe too, but you should definitely be getting more than ten squirts once she is on a 12 hour fill.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I milked my does once a day right away, even if I only got “coffee whitener” amounts. That way they got used to the milk stand, to being milked and they made a little more milk (hopefully).


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I finally got electric up! Finally have the girls in the big pasture. 

Now the babies are 2 weeks old today. I'm planning on separating them from Momma for the night. Is this ok? Do I need to do it gradually or anything?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I read as long as they are doing well, you can seperate for the night at 2 weeks. 
I don’t do it gradually. I set up a place for the kids and put water and hay in there for them. They get to meet mom again after morning milking.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have heard too that you don't have to do it gradually, but I did. I felt like it would be better to let the mom's udder stretch more gradually than all at once, so I did eight hours the first night, ten for the next two and then twelve. I don't know if it made any difference, but that's what I did.😋


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks guys! I ended up not doing it gradually and everyone did fine. I finally got to milk Tilly for real! Perfect birthday present. 
The babies sure were hungry though!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday🎂


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ahh some real milk to wash down that birthday cake! 🥳


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday 🎂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!🥳


----------

